# Post up your lowered cars!



## swingerguy340 (Jul 17, 2007)

I love lowering cars for better handling, looks, and scale realism .. So I figure why not share - post up your cars and all the mods it took to get it where you like it!

I just finished my first lowering of the new collection - Mopar Muscle edition of the 

97 Dodge Viper Blue w/ White stripes - on a Xtraction UltraG+ chassis at least a 1/16" lower than stock.

Tomy MG+ front and rear tires (rears are narrowed to fit the UltraG+ wheels)
Sanded down the posts that hold the chassis up
Sanded the front of the chassis top plate
Sanded the front of the body glass
Cut the upper portion of the body clips off
Added styrene strips to under side of chassis to hold the chassis up in the body
Still need to clearance the hook of the pick ups as they hit the rails - so much the left one already has a groove in it..

Google before pic -


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Here is the Buick GN I built, Its a T-jet



















and here is the Dash VW lowered










Boosted


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Very nice looking cars!


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

(cracks his knuckles, warming up like a concert pianist...)

'62 Impala










http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=98123

'59 Impala Ragtop










http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=98246

'59 Impala Hardtop










http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=97869

JL '66 Corvette










http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=97957

JL 'Vette Ragtop










http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=101945

JL/AW Torino and Dodge 330



















http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=199392

Aurora Firebird










http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=105020

--rick


----------



## swingerguy340 (Jul 17, 2007)

ParkRNDL said:


> (cracks his knuckles, warming up like a concert pianist...)
> 
> '62 Impala
> 
> ...


Love your user name haha - We have a White version of the 62 Impala - sanded the roof down, didn't lower it yet as it don't have a chassis. VERY nice cars guys!!

I'm still waiting for my MEV Mini Coopers, and a coupe Tjet JL 65 Mustangs

where do you get the Redline silicones?


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Years ago there was a guy who had red lines and whitewalls... I'd have to go digging to find the name. Thunderslicks, maybe? Pretty sure they were sold alongside JB's Thunder Brushes...

And I have a couple of Mustangs like that, I just forgot about them. I'll go snap a couple pics...

--rick


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

found some old pics and shot some new ones for reference:

love the stance of this one now










for reference, alongside a stock Aurora:





































and this is how I got it this way










just in case it wasn't clear from the git-go, that is NOT an original Aurora candy chrome car... 

--rick


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

The 59 Impala is just awesome!

Here is one of the JL Fray similar build we did with the Kids










Boosted


----------



## David D Stevens (May 4, 2014)




----------



## swingerguy340 (Jul 17, 2007)

NICE! I'm gonna go lower mine and post up a pic!


----------



## Greg W (May 22, 2013)

Just love the look of the 59 Impala lowered
The first 2 of 4 doing for IROC racing
Yes I switched the roofs on these, like them better this way


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)




----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

Here`s a 4 gear Ford van I lowered a little!


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

And a lowered 66 Nova!


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

Hilltop Raceway said:


>


Really likin that modified Econoline RM! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

*White Walls....???*

hey guys, where are U finding the skinny T-Jet & Buggy white wall tires now ??? 

TY, :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*Whoa!!!*

...some really hot stuff here! :thumbsup:

I always hated the 4x4 off-road look of most stock HO cars and lowered quite a part of my racers´ fleet myself. Not too many pics on hand right now, but at least a few:

An early pair of JL Challengers (sorry for the grainy pic, this waas back in the dial-up-connection days when webspace was expensive...










Then there was that tan Ferrari 250 that met my Dremel:










Unfortunately tan is REALLY brittle stuff....:










Cigarbox Mangustas got some natural tendencies for sitting low:










A Faller VW bus lowered to the max (one of my first HO cars fitted with LED´s and goldcap):



















One of my resin VW bugs doing it the Fray way:










...to be continued

Claus


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*..some more low riders*

But even the "stock" ones were sitting low:










Then there is my Tyco X2 warrior:




















One of my resin VW Caddy trucks:










Then there were my Anglias (shwon on a Tomy turbo):










...and finally the Fiat 500 I did for my wife (sitting on an HP7):










Greetings :wave: from the other side of the pond,

Claus


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

Very, very nice cars Claus! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

clausheupel said:


>


That's a heck of an accident, hope no one was hurt!!!...RM
P.S. Cool picture as sad as it may be...


----------



## Rick Voegelin (Oct 27, 2006)

Really excellent cars in this thread! Well done to all. And great to see Claus' cars again.

Now where is my Dremel . . .

Thanks,
Rick V.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Nothing dramatic.....as low as it will go with no body mods sitting on the Super G+. Four Grandsons, one Granddaughter, a Friend of mine and his two boys will be running GT40's. My Son and I will be running Chaparrals. They needed to be tweaked a little. 

Rules 
JelClaws on stock SG+ wheels.
Any wide stock type front wheel with full width black tire. 



Our other class will see this beater going back on the track. 



It may turn out all Group 4, 5, C, and GTP cars will be in one class. If we do that non stock wheels and black super tires will be allowed on the SG+ with stock type wide front wheels and tires. Keep the cost down, and the fun up.


----------



## slotto (Feb 9, 2010)

*Praise the Lowered*

Great stuff there guys.

Here are some of mine...








AFX Datsun Pickup - this one is not quite finished but will be soon.









This was a die cast metal bone stock with skinny wagon wheels before I gave her the treatment.

















AFX Nomad after the treatment.









Aurora Mustang featuring the treatment.









Stang Wagon









Tail Draggin '40 Ford









'40 Ford Pick-up

Thanks for lookin'


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Great stuff is right.


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

I love lowered cars n trucks . those lowered 40 fords look great !!


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

*55 Chevy Lowered & Tubbed*

Can't leave out a 55 Chevy!!



- both front & rear rims & tires narrowed
- mounts removed & new installed higher
- frt & rear windshield glass excess removed
- hood & rear deck dremelled for chassis recess
- hood scoop added & car primed
great handler & runner but no bank curves! ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Can I sneak a truck in??? RM


----------



## mowyang (Mar 24, 2008)

Great work, everyone! Here's an MEV D-Jag mounted on a heavily modified chassis.

Mark O.


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

mowyang said:


> Great work, everyone! Here's an MEV D-Jag mounted on a heavily modified chassis.
> 
> Mark O.


Whoo!!!! 
:thumbsup: Okay! Let's see that chassis!
Or at least hear about it.

-- D


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

.
I wrote:


Dslot said:


> Whoo!!!!
> :thumbsup: Okay! Let's see that chassis!
> Or at least hear about it.


Sorry for the silly question. You're the guy who "compresses," "slams," or whatever we're calling it, T-jet chassis. And you've posted pics of, and described, this chassis before



















in *this thread*.

I have articles on your techniques in my reference files and *DTOMOL* recently posted *reprints of articles* on making these chassis in the "Next Generation Tjet - Simple Changes" thread.

I'd love to see someone put these changes (thinned gearplate and chassis floor, thinned gears) into a production chassis, maybe even into a slimline.

Anyway, I saw your Jaguar pic last night just before going to bed, wrote my gushing email and woke up this morning, slapping my forehead and saying "Owyang. Of course." You're a local hero.

-- D


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

*Always liked them in the weeds!*

A couple of my favorite Chevs!


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## slotto (Feb 9, 2010)

^-----That is killer!!!!


----------



## Rapid Robert (Feb 13, 2008)

Wow nice


----------



## midnight5 (Dec 23, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Lowered Aurora 56...



Did ya notice the lowerred top??? RM


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

Awesome 56 Ford truck RM! You can send that one along with the red amphicar! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SuperDave321 (Mar 10, 2015)

This is as low as I can get it.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Watch those speed bumps!!! RM


----------



## slotto (Feb 9, 2010)

Dang Hilly!
My socks are officially knocked off









I always loved the box art for this set and wanted to create something as close as I could for the Stingray...

























Other than the obvious of hogging out the wheel wells and shopping the screw posts, I cut the rails off the top plate of the chassis.
If I could just get a Thunderbird to look like the box above...


----------



## steve1138 (Feb 10, 2007)

Here's just a few of mine. I am completely sprung on slammin' these nhra cars, its just fun.


----------

